# 100% het pied x 100% het pied odds



## dave2110

hi all could anyone tell me the odds of getting a pied from 100% het pied x 100% het pied ball python breeding thanks all..


----------



## paulh

Expectation: Each egg has a 25% chance of hatching out a normal, a 50% chance of hatching out a normal-looking baby that is het pied, and a 25% chance of hatching out a pied. The normal and normal-looking babies are called 66% probability het pieds.

Over a few thousand eggs, the actual results come close to the expectation. In a 6 or 8 egg clutch, the results may differ wildly from expectation. It all depends on whether Lady Luck smiles or frowns.


----------



## TonyGza

I'm quite new to all this and have found Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons a great source of information. Some users have questioned the accuracy but its a good starting point at least.

Also try searching in the genetics forum on RFUK and looking for Punnet Squares, there's quite a bit to get your head round but you'll get there.


----------



## alan1

This is the way i do MY punnetts - Simple, quick, and easy, if you understand the basics

A 'Normal 100% het pied' will be carrying 1 copy of the Normal gene (N), and 1 copy of the pied gene (p)

So, a 'het pied x het pied' pairing would show as the following

..... N .... p
N... NN .. Np
p... Np .. pp

Statistical odds (as above), give a 1/4 chance of..... Normal (NN) - het pied (Np) - het pied (Np) - visual pied (pp)

As only 2 out of the 3 'Normal' looking animals should be carrying the pied gene, they're classed as 66% hets


----------

